# hog hunting with bow?



## dnnymcdnl (Oct 10, 2009)

new to the bow hunting world and am wondering where the best place to shoot a hog is with a bow. Is there a difference in where you shoot them depending on size?


----------



## AR_Headhunter (Aug 17, 2009)

Here you go.


----------



## 12 Gage (Oct 1, 2009)

The difference between hogs and deer is that the heart is protected more by the shoulder, where you almost want to aim at the middle of the shoulder, unless you've got a quartering away shot in order to get a good kill shot.

Could've told you that in person, but you didn't ask ... chump!


----------



## BigKelly (Mar 16, 2009)

Here's a link to a site that shows the EXACT LOCATION of a hog's heart/lung area.... along with the rest of it:

http://www.texasboars.com/anatomy.html:thumbs_up


----------



## 05_sprcrw (Aug 18, 2009)

Here is a link to a thread I started on the same thing, there is some good info on it.

I am subscribing to this one to I want to learn as much I as I can about hog hunting before I go in april.

Bow hunting hogs?


----------



## gman-bow (Oct 29, 2009)

I would like to kill a hog with my bow.


----------



## 12 Gage (Oct 1, 2009)

*broadheads too*

I've been listening to some folks talk about which broadheads to use for hogs as well. Big difference btween them and deer when it comes to penetrating.

I've had several folks tell me to use a two-blade cut-on-contact broadhead. But I've had a few tell me that it needs to have a chisel-point to break through the bone.

I'm leaning toward the cut-on-contact to get through the hog's coarse hair and tough skin. But I can see the argument with the chisel-point too. Either way, I've got both.

Thoughts? Experience?


----------



## tescobedo (Sep 13, 2009)

I've killed them with Bear Razorheads, Grizzlies, Thunderheads, and Muzzies.

As long as they're sharp and in the pumphouse they'll die quickly.

I don't shoulder hug large boars because the probability of pass throughs is reduced. I like two bleeding holes so I try to slip in just behind it.

Your mileage may vary, so my opinion is worth what you paid for it =)


----------

